# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Khám phá lễ hội Halloween

## hangnt

*Nguồn gốc lễ hội Halloween*

Halloween hay Hallowe'en là một lễ hội truyền thống được tổ chức vào đêm 31/10 hàng năm. Biểu tượng của lễ hội là trái bí ngô được khoét theo những khuôn mặt tưởng tượng rất quái dị.


Bản thân từ "Halloween" có xuất xứ từ Thiên Chúa Giáo, đó là từ kết hợp của hai từ Hallows Eve (ngày lễ thánh hóa hay còn gọi là ngày lễ các thánh) diễn ra vào ngày đầu tiên của tháng 11, tháng cầu cho các linh hồn đã qua đời. Nhưng cũng có tài liệu cho rằng ngay từ thế kỷ 5 trước công nguyên người Celtic ở Ai-len đã kỷ niệm ngày này vào 31/10, tức là ngày cuối cùng của mùa hè như là một nghi lễ mừng năm mới.

Lễ hội này bắt nguồn từ người Anh cổ xưa. Và hiện nay, nó đã lan rộng ra toàn thế giới.

Người ta vẫn tin rằng, Halloween là thời điểm người sống có thể liên lạc dễ nhất với người chết vì khi đó, bức màn ngăn cách được coi là mỏng nhất. Trong ngày đó, toàn bộ thế giới các vị thần có thể tới thăm loài người. Và đó cũng là thời gian linh hồn của người chết sẽ về thăm nhà, để lại những lời nhắn nhủ trong giấc mơ. Nhiều thầy bói còn cảm thấy đó là thời gian tốt nhất để dự đoán về những sự kiện trong tương lai.



Người xưa tin rằng, vào lễ Halloween các linh hồn sẽ ra khỏi những nấm mồ
*Tại sao phải hóa trang trong lễ hội Halloween?*

Theo truyền thuyết của người Celts, Samhain kiểm soát những linh hồn của người chết và có thể cho phép họ nghỉ ngơi yên bình, hoặc khiến họ phải lang thang suốt kiếp. Người Celts tin rằng vào đêm 31/10 các bóng ma sẽ rời khỏi ngôi mộ của họ và linh hồn trở lại trần gian. Vì thế các Druids thường làm đám cháy lớn, những người khác thì mặc như phù thủy, ma quỷ và bộ xương khiến hồn ma và quỷ dữ sợ hãi tránh xa họ.



Hóa trang càng kinh dị càng tốt
Vào dịp này, các gia đình thường trang trí xung quanh nhà các hình ma quỷ, đầu lâu xương sọ và đèn bí ngô để xua đuổi các linh hồn và cũng là dịp thể hiện sự sáng tạo với hàng xóm về tác phẩm của gia đình mình.

Đặc biệt trong ngày này, các em nhỏ sẽ hóa trang với phong cách ma quái và đi đến gõ cửa những ngôi nhà để xin bánh kẹo và mang lại may mắn trong năm mới. Nhà nào cũng phải chuẩn bị kẹo vì các em nhỏ sở hữu một câu nói rất "quyền lực" đó là "trick or treat" (cho kẹo hay bị nghẹo). Các gia đình nếu không muốn bị phá hoại đồ đạc hay bị làm phiền thì phải đưa kẹo ra.

*Phong tục trong lễ hội Halloween?*

Cũng giống như các lễ hội khác của Việt Nam chúng mình, Halloween cũng có những phong tục riêng.

Trò chơi "Lấy táo" trong lễ hội này thực ra là một phong tục. Người nào càng lấy được nhiều táo, người đó càng gặp nhiều may mắn trong năm tới. Còn thiếu nữ nào túm được quả táo, chắc chắn cô ấy sẽ kết hôn năm đó.



Các cô gái chơi trò Lấy táo trong lễ hội Halloween
Đốt lửa trong lễ Halloween cũng là một phong tục quan trọng. Người ta tin rằng, nếu đốt lửa trong ngày đó thì mặt trời sẽ ngày lại ngày chiếu sáng và lưu lại trong thời gian lâu hơn, giúp cho mùa màng bội thu. Những đống lửa này thu hút nhiều muỗi, cú và dơi - những động vật cấu thành sự tích Đêm các Thánh, và cũng là ánh sáng giúp con người tránh xa các linh hồn quỷ dữ.

Tục đốt lửa cũng là một cách khuyến khích các tiên nữ ra khỏi những nấm mồ và đi dạo cùng người sống. Rất nhiều người tin rằng đó là lý do tại sao người ta thích mặc theo lối giả trang trong lễ Halloween, nó khiến mỗi người được sống bằng con người khác, không còn là bản thân họ nữa. Những bộ trang phục và mặt nạ sẽ làm cho các linh hồn quỷ dữ nhầm lẫn, hoặc góp phần xua đuổi chúng.

Còn người Ireland và Scotland lại hình thành phong tục làm đèn ma. Ban đầu, họ tạo hình mặt người trên củ cải và khoai tây, nhưng khi di cư sang Mỹ, họ bắt đầu khắc cả trên những quả bí ngô. Ánh sáng của ngọn nến trong chiếc đèn ma cũng giống như đống lửa của những tu sĩ Druid. Nó chỉ lối cho mọi linh hồn của thế giới bên kia và bảo vệ chúng thoát khỏi những linh hồn quỷ dữ. Đó chính là lí do vì sao có trái bí ngô phát sáng trong lễ hội Halloween đấy teen ạ.

Chỉ còn vài ngày nữa là đến lễ hội đặc biệt này rồi! Cùng chuẩn bị đón Halloween thật độc đáo và đáng nhớ nhé.

_Theo dantri_

----------


## leminhminh6869

Đính kèm 348
Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 |  AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ: 0466637567 // 0423240240


- TƯ VẤN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, XIN GỌI: 0422400222 

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT TỪ 650$ KHỨ HỒI - XIN GỌI: 0466637567

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN, LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN - XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ XIN GỌI: 0422400222

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

